# Hi! I'm new! I have bettas :)



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey, i'm trish! I'm 18 and in college (someone kill me please)... I have 8 B. Splendens currently (Bettas) and hoping to spawn my royal blue super delta bettas over the summer

This is my favorite one of my fish, his name is Jack Fairy (anyone know the refrence?) and he is my royal blue super delta male. he's only about 3 months in this picture and fresh out of the fry tank... so his caudal and anal fins are a mess.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi , :welcome: Aboard








Thats a Beautiful Fish you have , Awesome Color


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Not too many betta keepers around here so it's kind of cool to see some variety. That's a beatiful fish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i agree with /\...i like your avatar.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome to the site. That is a nice looking beta you got there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome to the site


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome! Just beware of nimrods calling your fish piranha food! (however some piranha are so skittish a betta could kick them around! ).

Breeding is a great joy of this hobby, share any secrets you have. I've been interested in betta breeding for some time.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

welcome to the best fish site on the net









i think betas are cool in the right tank, id like to get one, but the more i learn about

different fish the only way i will get to be around all the ones i want is to work at a fish shop

or a zoo


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh hell yeah boys another QT on board... Welcome to pfury... Great community here ... u'll love it and thats a sweet betta although mine did become piranha food... not saying i wanted him to but i had to put him in there for a lil bit and when i came back there was no more betta i was sad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What'd I tell ya.....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys







Hmmm... I've got a few more pics of the 'boys' in my life around here somewhere...

This is Bentley, he's the dork in my life- every girl's gotta have one, right? He keeps me amused (he once jumped out of his tank like a freaking dolphin and landed in the shot glass I was distributing bloodworms out of!) 









Javi's my sweetheart. A quirky one though- he can be really tempermental and is quite a little diva in his own right. I think he might be a trannie.

















Tolo is my dirty old man, hehe. He was my first betta and is going on 3. He has a real attitude problem and probably would have tried to kick the piranha's ass before getting eaten. He has thus far killed a 3" pleco and two 1.5" tetras.









Okay, so I kinda play both sides of the fence... These are the sexy ladies that share my dorm room.

Nadja was my first girl. I bought her as an opaque green pastel and then she went and turned all red cambodian on me!









This little lady is Zsa Zsa, a bossy little pastel blue babe who really throws her weight around in the community tank. Don't mess with this bitch, she's a biter!









This is Eva, the shyest of my girls (hence why she's running AWAY from the camera)









Finally Magda, my chubby chick who's never not hungry.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha. Yup you were right









I haven't spawned my fish yet, but i've done tons and tons of research on the subject, and one of the top breeders in the eastern US actually lives less than 5 miles from my parents house (what a small world). Also, one of the top northern US breeders is a friend of mine and her last spawn had over 400 viable fry (avg. viable fry per spawn 40-150 for most seasoned breeders). So i've got more than a pretty good idea on the process and the best ways to carry out a sucessful spawn.

I'm going to cross Jack to Zsa Zsa, Javi to Eva, and Bentley to Magda.

PS: Harley, *LOVE* the Mail Call avatar!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> PS: Harley, *LOVE* the Mail Call avatar!


 I think he will like what you said, but could you next time take this to pm.

Very nice bettas too!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, I didn't see a "Jack". You mean Javi to Zsa Zsa, because that looks like a good mix to me.

EDIT: I'm retarded, Jack was the first picture you put up :laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack was the first fish I put up in the origional posting







(Edit: okay you figured that out)

No, Javi to Eva is what I meant. He's a marbled turqouise pastel, and she's a turquoise that obviously caries a pastel gene as Zsa Zsa is her full sister.

Zsa Zsa will be crossed to Jack because I would like some royal blue marbles, and their line (yes, they are spawn sibs) throws very strong apache marbles when solids are crossed to the pastels.

Eventually all three girls will be bred to Jack to maximize my chances of getting halfmoons, but for now those are my initial plans for the near future.

Edit: Just to clarify the girl's colors i've changed out those pictures for newer ones. Those were taken when they first arrived so their colors are a little off due to stress.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those are different looking pics! You know a bit about their genetics.

Speaking of fish and ladies, have you ever seen that woman's site that has all the different bettas? I saw it a long time ago and it was impressive. I'll try to hunt it down.

Here's a few pics of what could get me into bettas (sorry if I'm hijaking the thread! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and this is crazy!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wholy crap i didnt know that bettas could have different morphs like that! Thanks acestro


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the first you posted is a royal blue BF (butterfly) delta... yes, he's a VERY pretty fish. (edit: also masked with some marbling/piebald.... I myself am hoping to get some of these from the Jack/ZsaZsa spawn!)

the second is a balloon (extended webbing between rays) CT (crowntail) opaque. also, a GORGEOUS specimen.

are you talking about www.bettatalk.com which is run by faith?

they're not so much morphs as they are genos and variations of the B. Splendens variety







selective breeding has come a LONG way.

btw: this is why I REALLY got into the bettas.... this is jack's grandfather, Turk.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wholy crap i didnt know that bettas could have different morphs like that! Thanks acestro


 To be honest, even though I knew I forget about the variety as well! It's really cool. I think the word morph is okay, I guess it depends on your definitions.

That is quite the finnage on Turk. To be honest, I'm not up on any of the terms (fin wise, color, etc.), it seems like a language of its own!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> PS: Harley, *LOVE* the Mail Call avatar!


 Thanks Tinkerbell















Very Beautiful Bettas , are they all in one tank ?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

welcome







the females are in a community tank , the males right now are in 1/2 gal. jars while their divided tank cycles.

this is the girl's house:









this is what will be the guy's place:









it really is a language unto itself!. took me awhile to get into the hang of things. the most important things to know are:

caudal fin - the tail fin

anal fin - the bottom fin running the length of the torso

ventral fins - the two dangly fins coming off of the bettas 'chin'

pectoral fins - the two flappy side fins

dorsal fin - the top fin centered on the torso (much like a sail)

flare - betta males (and sometimes females) do this when being agressive or displaying for breeding purposes. it consists of them extending their gill covers and all fins. colors on the fish may brighten or iridescence may appear. most pictures of male bettas are taken while flaring because of the beautiful display.

CT - crown tail, where at least 1/3 of the fins are made up of elongated rays. can be either DR: double ray (a split at the end of the ray), or SR: single ray (plain old elongated rays). some fish can have up to 4 or 5 splits in the ray.

VT - veil tail, the most common of all bettas. the type most often found in petstores, as it is a dominant trait and can hide/obscure delta, super delta, and even halfmoon genotypes. can be overridden by plakat and crowntail.

SD - superdelta, a rigid tail type that is more than 130* and less than 180*

D - delta, a rigid tail type that is less than 130*

HM - halfmoon, a rigid tail type that is 180* (note: a perfect HM should look like a D)

OHM - over halfmoon, a rigid tail type that is over 180*

DT - double tail, a tail consisting of two lobes and often the betta has a shortened body type.

PKT - plakat, a wild type betta with short fins. when crossed to any other variety can shorten and reinforce floppy fins.

BF - butterfly, a pattern consisting of either a) a light or dark bodied fish with same coloured fins and a band of color on them equally distributed or b) a light or dark bodied fish with white or black (or less often some other color) edging around the entire outside of his fins.

TB - triband, a light or dark bodied fish with three distinct bands of color on their fins. very rare.

these are some of the better tribands i've seen to date (note red, black, and white bands):
red/black/white
darkred/turq/white

hope that explains SOME of the abbreviations and common terms!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow Very Intellectual


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> flare - betta males (and sometimes females) do this when being agressive or displaying for breeding purposes. it consists of them extending their gill covers and all fins. colors on the fish may brighten or iridescence may appear. most pictures of male bettas are taken while flaring because of the beautiful display.


 Also known as "the only thing your convicts will do all freaking day if you put more than one in a tank"









Awesome pictures tink, you going to let us in on what the Jack Fairy refference is from yet?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lol. okay... the refrence is from Velvet Goldmine. Jack Fairy is a glam rocker in it







I happen to LOVE that movie mostly because the soundtrack is incredible (placebo has a guest appearance in it)... and I think ewan mcgregor is hot.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

:welcome:

and good to meet you Tinkerbelle. Love all the pics of the bettas, very cool.

I'm sure you'll be a celeb around here in no time. . . probably something about this board being 99% male.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The red/black/white triband is amazing (and I'm not a huge "red" betta fan)


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> The red/black/white triband is amazing (and I'm not a huge "red" betta fan)


 Ah ace, that's probably because you've yet to see the super red or red star plakats....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You know, that must be kind of neat to have fish that don't need a billion gallons to keep alive. I don't even like to consider how much I spent on my 50 gallon + equipment and 40 long + equipment which even scarier still is that I saved money and only spent a small fraction what some other people have in this hobby


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You know, that must be kind of neat to have fish that don't need a billion gallons to keep alive. I don't even like to consider how much I spent on my 50 gallon + equipment and 40 long + equipment which even scarier still is that I saved money and only spent a small fraction what some other people have in this hobby


 That's interesting, this made me thinking the same thing about the 100 gal I just set up. If I were a betta person, it'd almost be a waste of space!!!

I hear ya Kain, I just need to see more of what's out there (it's amazing what I've seen already).


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > You know, that must be kind of neat to have fish that don't need a billion gallons to keep alive. I don't even like to consider how much I spent on my 50 gallon + equipment and 40 long + equipment which even scarier still is that I saved money and only spent a small fraction what some other people have in this hobby
> ...


 Here's a pic of some super red plakats. This is the guy I get my plakats from. 















Im currently breeding a couple of pairs. They're extremely easy to breed. Its rearing the young that's hard. Each batch is usually around 200-300 fry but the majority of them die by the end of the 2nd week. That's when they are in their most fragile state. Also Ace, you should check out Aquabid.com They have a bunch of different types of plakats for sale there. That's where I found my betta supplier. My favorite types of plakats so far is the Super black, Mustard Gas, and Green star.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah but cant these non lfs bettas cost quite a lot of money.. like i mean a lot ... i like bettas i think they are cool im sorry i lost mine







i liked him a lot ... he even got drunk with me once.. we gave him a couple shots of jack daniels.. muahaha.. lol


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Yea, they can cost quite a bit. My supplier is from thailand so the fish themselves arent too much but the shipping cost/import fees adds up. My last order which consist of a pair of super black and a black steel blue end up costing $110 after shipping.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah see but im thinking of getta a betta tank like one male and a bunch of females so then he can pimp those ladies.. lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> yeah see but im thinking of getta a betta tank like one male and a bunch of females so then he can pimp those ladies.. lol


 Only catch to that is these things pair up. For a pimp, you'd do well with something like african cichlids (like electric blues), where they really do pimp with harem polygamy. Pimpin' aint easy but it is for them!

For the supplier issue, I guess they were pretty tough and shipped from Thailand okay (where are you at? ). Also, how true do these things breed? If I got a CT male and female how guaranteed am I to get CT offspring?

Aquabid did have some cool stuff. There was a great site too...

http://www.wasanbetta.net/Mambo/

Is that where you got yours Kain?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One more question.... are Indian Almond Leaves for real? That's a new thing to me.

For bringing up the youngsters, is it a breathing issue with them or feeding? I've heard egg yolk is a good food to start with. I'll chill with the questions for now!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Nope I didnt get my plakats from that other site. I got it off a supplier on aquabid. He goes by the name Dong2002_betta. Im located in cali but here's the thing with shipping. When I order something, he ships it to a lady by the Name of Linda Olson who's located somewhere in the U.S. ( I forgot where ). She then ships it to me so im actually paying shipping twice. As for breeding, Im not a pro at breeding plakats but I do know that the young will most likely inherit their parent's color so I would think that they would also inherit their traits with the crowntail, etc. Tinkerbelle might know about this better than I. Another thing is that the plakats imported from foreign countries are typically more sensitive to water conditions than the ones you buy here. About almond leaves, yes, they do make a big difference for foreign bettas like the ones I have. As for rearing the babies, i heard egg yolks work but its really hard to get them to eat it because they tend to go for live food. If something doesnt move, they dont go after it. One way is to take a piece of boiled egg yolk and place it in a jar of water and stir it so the particles break up and float around in the water. After you mix the water and yolk pretty well, slowly pour it into the tank. The yolks should float at all levels in the water and they'll go after it. For my fry, I keep them in a critter keeper for 2 weeks and feed them infusoria. They're the most sensitive during the 1st 2 weeks. After that, I transfer them to a larger tub and feed lots of baby brine shrimp. If you can get micro worms and vinegar eels, they are much better than baby brine. I also do 50% water change every other day to speed up their growth. Im still pretty new to breeding bettas and I learn something new with every batch I've bred since I started this past june.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY! whats the big idea of stealing my Betta's! lol j/k

welcome to the site









Some of my Betta's i breed last year


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info Kain, do you have pic of your plakats?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well ive seen lots of pics of your betta's

now wheres the pics of you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> well ive seen lots of pics of your betta's
> 
> now wheres the pics of you


 ....was only a matter of time (like the piranha bait comment)....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> and this is crazy!










now that very nice.

T.k you have some very beautiful bettas..you should send some of your pics for our pic of the month comp that we have monthly..









also kain awesome red..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > well ive seen lots of pics of your betta's
> ...


 like piranhas smellin blood, we can sense a female









those are all some gorgous dam fish though, i may have a ten gal opening up and this

thread has me thinkin now


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > and this is crazy!
> ...


 Pack those arent my plakats lol. Those are the ones from my supplier. I can get them but Im waiting to save up for a large order so I dont have to go through shipping twice. Ace here are the pics of my super black. As you can see, the water is really tinted by the almond leaves so its hard to get the color out of my fish.

















here are pix of one of my fry tubs. The water is really tinted and I cant seem to capture them on camera well. But there are about 30 fry in that tub. 

















Here is a pix of my very 1st batch of super blacks

















By the way Tinkerbelle, welcome to Pfury and those are some very nice bettas you have. Be sure to keep us updated when you start to breed your fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As someone that digs breeding fish myself, I have the utmost respect for hobbyist breeders. And those are some sweet fish you cranked out there.

Kinda ironic that you get these fish for their color and then they are hard to see with those leaves in there!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> Kinda ironic that you get these fish for their color and then they are hard to see with those leaves in there!










I agree


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoa. forgot to check this thread for awhile







my pic is up in the off topic discussion under the thread 'post your mugshots' or whatever









WOW kain, very very very nice plakats, i'm jealous! I think my next venture will be a nice imbellis trio. I'd love to get some reds like that though... I tend to stay away from them because of redloss factors and the difficulty of achieving that vibrance. Then again, i'm opening a whole 'nother can of worms myself getting into the blues with their abominable red wash.

CTxCT I believe will either produce 100% CT or 75% CT/ 25% whatever else is in the mix. It all really depends on the parents genetics. You can have a veil tail x plakat or imbellis cross that produces babies that LOOK like deltas (the imbellis and plakat are the short tails of course), but when you cross spawn sibs you're going to end up with 25% short tail, 25% veil, 50% inbetweens- or any approximation thereof.

haha. bettas pimpin it. the closest my guys get to that is if I move their individual tanks beside the female's community tank. bettas are called fighting fish for a reason. the males can even become agressive towards females if they aren't (or during) mating.

i'm a firm believer in almond leaves. they lower pH (right?) as they release their dye and enzymes. they also are supposedly really wonderful at decreasing the amount of non viable fry in a spawn.

okay, one last thing... I took this pic this morning and had to laugh. I just got 2 cory cats for the girls tank and one of the bettas seems a little confused.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh, PS: look at what I picked up at an LFS! yeah he's got finrot and he's skittish as hell... but 0ooooohhhhAhhhhhh triband BF!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very informative post Tinkerbelle. I figured you would definately know more than me about offspring inheritance for bettas. So far im just learning to breed and raise the fry. I do noticed that my 1st batch of super black has a crowntail appearance of them. The tips of their tails ray out and looks very different from their parents whose tails are perfectly round. Thanks again for the info and the pics. That's a very nice betta you've just picked up. Good luck with him. Im sure he'll recover in no time under your care.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

got any closeup clear pics of those fry? the parents may have a latent CT gene way back and crossing the two obviously brought both of them out. keep two of the longest rayed fry to cross- a true CT has 1/3 of its tail made of only rays. it may take an f3 gen. to really bring it out, but it'll be worth it! when you say super blacks I asume you mean they are super delta black melanos?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> those are all some gorgous dam fish though, i may have a ten gal opening up and this


 Thinking about how a puffer would be way cooler than a betta, right?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> got any closeup clear pics of those fry? the parents may have a latent CT gene way back and crossing the two obviously brought both of them out. keep two of the longest rayed fry to cross- a true CT has 1/3 of its tail made of only rays. it may take an f3 gen. to really bring it out, but it'll be worth it! when you say super blacks I asume you mean they are super delta black melanos?


 Im not sure, When I bought mine from my supplier, it was labeled as a super black plakat. Its pretty much a short tailed plakat that is pitch black. As for the fry, I'll try and see if I can get better pics of its tail. The rays arent very prominent but it does stick out unlike their parents.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm well my sd's are from a hm line and one of my girls has almost what looks like the beginning of a dr ct tail!

here's a pic- remember, she's from a strictly 6 generation hm line!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hmmm well my sd's are from a hm line and one of my girls has almost what looks like the beginning of a dr ct tail!
> 
> here's a pic- remember, she's from a strictly 6 generation hm line!


 My Fry's tail looks just like that. It rays out exactly the same way.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well, thats how CTs started I think, just encouraging the extended rays through generations- by f6 you might get some that have 1/4 tail crowned, then you should outcross to an established CT line, and begin the f crosses from that spawn to get some REALLY nice crowns.

if you want help picking a pair to work with, post some pics of the 'contenders' and i'd be happy to help you decide









here's what i've decided are the final pairs that i'll be working with, and what I hope to get out of each cross.

Pair #1







Royal Blue SD (HM lines - F6 gen.)







Pastel Blue Opaque SD (HM lines - F6 gen.)

Hoping for: Super Deltas in Pastel Blue Opaque, Royal Blue, Turq, Steel Blue, Marbles, & BF
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pair #2







Royal Blue/Red Marble CT (note: permanant damage from prior owner to tail)







Royal Blue SD (HM lines - F6 gen.)

Hoping for: Comb & Deltas in Royal Blue, & Royal Blue/Red Marble
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pair #3







Pastel Turqouise Opaque VT (CT lines)







Turqoise SD (HM lines - F6 gen.)

Hoping for: VT, Comb, & Deltas in Pastel Turq, Turq Cambo, Turq Marble, Turq BF
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pair #4







Triband (white/turq/burgandy) BF VT 







Red Cambodian Marble VT

Hoping for: VT in Red Cambo, Turq Cambo, Red BF, Turq BF, Triband Turq/Red/White, Pastel Turq, Marble Turq, & Marble Red


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

wow tinkerbelle i'm impressed, you know alot about bettas. I had a plan setup up a while ago to breed some really nice bettas, but i jus couldn't get hold of a nice blood red male and female, so i got som normal ones, but i didn't breed them successfully, i got as far as a the male making a bubble nest whne disaster struck and he died. I did however breed paradise fish, which is similar but 10X easier, they're still great fish though.

Also interesting what you said about using an almon leaf, never heard of that before, i will might give it a go if i can get one.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well, thats how CTs started I think, just encouraging the extended rays through generations- by f6 you might get some that have 1/4 tail crowned, then you should outcross to an established CT line, and begin the f crosses from that spawn to get some REALLY nice crowns.
> 
> if you want help picking a pair to work with, post some pics of the 'contenders' and i'd be happy to help you decide
> 
> ...


 Im still in the process of raising the fry. Im waiting till they get big enough to where I can start sexing them. Right now they all look about the same to me. Im hoping to get a couple females out of the batch and then select the best ones to breed. I'll get pix up once they get bigger.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Kain said:


> Im still in the process of raising the fry. Im waiting till they get big enough to where I can start sexing them. Right now they all look about the same to me. Im hoping to get a couple females out of the batch and then select the best ones to breed. I'll get pix up once they get bigger.


 I think its very amusing you say this! I feel that the best lines start with the cream of the crop females. Really, what's the point in breeding bettas if you only use the big pretty males and neglect choosing an excellent female and end up with lots of culls. The resulting fry will then be only as good, or less quality than the parents.

How old are your fry? The surefire way to tell males from females is that males flare obviously, however if you can net one or two, at aprox. 1-2 mo. the females develop their oviposter egg spot between or slightly behind their ventrals.

VERY important though: a LOT of black melano females are INFERTILE! I would suggest keeping as many as you possibly can (8-10) to try and avoid this.

wolf- i'm not sure how a thai almond leaf would work with other fish, as it is naturally found in the betta rice paddies and has been used for years by respected thai betta breeders. sometimes you can find them available at aquabid.com







good luck!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

My fry are about 4 months old right now. They are growing a little slower than usual becuase they are my very 1st batch ive ever bred. The largest ones are about 1.5-2 inches. Im not sure if they are females or just fat lol. They have colors on their fins but not much on the body. Im thinking the largest ones are all females while the males are still smaller but have a darker body. People say you can sex them by looking at their anal fins because males have pointier fins but all of mine have pointy fins lol. Also, they all get along fairly well so far. Ive yet to see any flares or fighting.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

actually they sound VERY good sized for 4 month olds... I got my last foursome when they were only just under 3 mo. and my male is not yet 2" (jack is probably 1.5" and is 4.5 mo)

forget the anal fin thing. i've got females with rounded and females with pointy. it doesn't mean squat.

separate one into a clear small container and look for an oviposter. 99% of males WILL NOT HAVE THESE considering the fact that it is the place females release their eggs from







by 4 months they should be very developed. also, if their bodies are still light you might be able to see the eggs inside the females. development of eggs (and yes they should be sexually mature by now!) starts between 3-5 mo... its usually in full swing by 4!

from your pictures, i can tell they're ALL fearstriped. color tends to fade when they're afraid- and thats almost all the time in a fry tank. separate some out into individual jars, still within site of each other but by themselves. their color should richen up quite a bit.

be on the lookout for agressive males at this age. by 5 months you'll probably have them all jarred due to agression.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

New site is up for my bettas... finally!

Neverland Bettas

check it out, lemme know what you think


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> New site is up for my bettas... finally!
> 
> Neverland Bettas
> 
> check it out, lemme know what you think










nice site

i suggest an article on breeding tactics and care with water parametrs


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh yikes. that'll come once I figure out my own personal best way of breeding bettas - most of the stuff I spout is just excessive research.

params and care is an excellent idea though! i'll start writing it up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh yikes. that'll come once I figure out my own personal best way of breeding bettas - most of the stuff I spout is just excessive research.
> 
> params and care is an excellent idea though! i'll start writing it up










cool and dont forget a faq section


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, here it is... no FAQ's yet but a very comprihensive basic care guide (which covers most FAQ's while i'm at it)

Basic Guide, Water Params, FAQ


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice website, i want to make one soon (start after xmas when i get a camera lol)

My only suggestion is to add some pictures to the basic care section to help break it up a bit, and maybe some headings.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sigh. wish I had time.... maybe I'll just put a nice pic of my female tank and one of my old divided male tank. eventually i want to put a barracks building tutorial on there too. no time right now though... sigh. 'nother fight with the bf.


----------

